# Help choosing an OBD scanner / Code reader



## tommyhasTT (May 4, 2020)

Hi all,

Looks like a great resource here!

Just a quick one, I have a MK1 2001 225 TT, recently the ESP and ABS light have appeared.

The car was sat for 2 weeks without use (worked fine before..) and the lights came on when started up.

Been out for a drive since and drives fine, I wondered if it was battery voltage related. Charged the battery, lights still there.

Anyway, this leads me to the main question, I'd like to invest in an OBD scanner so me and my family can use it going forward

There are literally thousands on Amazon... does anyone have one and use on their TT they could recommend?

E.g. something like this?? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autel-AutoLink ... 2486228031

(I'm also looking to get an A4 Avant estate 2009-2011 ish, so if it's compatible with that too would be a bonus..!)

Many thanks everyone.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tommy, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
It's always best to get a VAG specific scanner & depends how much you wish to do with it.
if you have an Android tablet/phone my choice would be an OBD Eleven fault scanner.
Plenty of info on the forum. Do a search
https://obdeleven.com/en/home/10-obdele ... 05103.html
Hoggy.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Scanners fall into two distinct types: Ones that use the OBD2 protocol and ones that support Manufacturer specific protocols.

OBD base dscanners are cheap (£5 for a wireless dongle), work on any post 2000ish car, BUT they will only give (and clear) emissions related fault data e.g. they will not diagnose ABS systems.

Manufacturer specific systems (e.g. VCDS & OBD11) cost more but will do far more e.g diagnose all systems and perform adaptions.

If you are planning on keeping the car and you do your own servicing / repairs then a manufacturer specific one is almost a necessity.

The one you linked to as an OBD11 only scanner and not worth the money in my view. An ELM 327 based bluetooth dongle and the Torque Android app is much cheaper and a much better data logger. The amazon link has a link to a newer product, the AL619. I actually have one of these. I bought it as the cheapest way to diagnose the ABS on my Range Rover (Range Rover diagnostic tools are silly prices for the early models). It does indeed connect to many ABS and SRS systems but I wouldn't recommend ot for the TT as there are so many systems it won't connect to.


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

tommyhasTT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looks like a great resource here!
> 
> ...


Just buy a "Delphi" copy, about £50; ALL the rest will give false coding readings, other than the VAG-specific stuff Hoggy has mentioned. Most will give incorrect codes, most cannot reset ABS/Airbag issues, most cannot perform the test functions that you get in VCDS.

Buy properly, buy once.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Where abouts are you located?
There are a number of members on here with VCDS and ODB11 that would be happy to a scan for you.

Me? I'll happily do a scan for coffee n hob nobs :lol:


----------



## tommyhasTT (May 4, 2020)

John949 said:


> Scanners fall into two distinct types: Ones that use the OBD2 protocol and ones that support Manufacturer specific protocols.
> 
> OBD base dscanners are cheap (£5 for a wireless dongle), work on any post 2000ish car, BUT they will only give (and clear) emissions related fault data e.g. they will not diagnose ABS systems.
> 
> ...


Guys, thanks so much for your help.

For some reason I find this electronic wizardry really complicated ha-ha.

John, would something like this be better?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Torque-Pro-Elm ... 179&sr=1-4

I could use that with the Bluetooth app 'Torque' ?

Or, like you say, will that likely be unable to clear or read an ABS fault?

(I'm sure it's relative to the battery voltage but can't be certain...)

What is this VCDS you speak of?

This one ' Ancel' for £55 says it's VAG specific and can do the ESP/ABS etc...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANCEL-Diagnost ... 181&sr=1-1

Oh my I feel about 100 years old!  :?:


----------



## tommyhasTT (May 4, 2020)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Where abouts are you located?
> There are a number of members on here with VCDS and ODB11 that would be happy to a scan for you.
> 
> Me? I'll happily do a scan for coffee n hob nobs :lol:


Ha-ha

I'm in Bucks, SE. But with the current travel restrictions I wouldn't impose anyone just incase, also, long-term I'd like to have one as I quite like tinkering about, and now and again clearing a code would be useful!

Very much appreciated though - thanks!


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

After having a cheap eBay clone of the VCDS cable (with limited functionality) a few years ago I bit the bullet and bought a genuine Ross-Tech VCDS cable.
It wasn't cheap , around £300 in 2016 , but has proved to be one of the best purchases I've ever made , not only for detecting fault codes etc but for things like resetting the service indicator and coding things to the car.
Have used it on about 5 Audi's now spread throughout my family, wish I'd bought one a lot sooner, it has paid for itself already IMHO.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tommyhasTT said:


> John949 said:
> 
> 
> > Scanners fall into two distinct types: Ones that use the OBD2 protocol and ones that support Manufacturer specific protocols.
> ...


Hi, Torque Pro is a bit of a novelty & you won't get the VAG specific info.
The Ancel probably OK but I would prefer the OBD Eleven as I mentioned earlier & will do almost everything & better for the novice.
Remember OBD Eleven is not the same as OBD 11 or OBD II
VCDS/VagCom is the ultimate but pricey & you may not require all of its facilities.
https://www.gendan.co.uk/vcds-v2.php?gc ... aAEALw_wcB

Hoggy.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

For the TT there is another option. VCDS Lite and a KKL Lead. You can read about VCDS lite here (its free!)
https://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-lite/

A KKL lead is one like this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Diagnos ... 42073f37a2

If you want to go the ELM 327 route then a quick look on eBay found this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELM327-Bluet ... ff08715752

which looks the same as the one I have. All the cheap ones are 'far east' clones of the original ELM 327 device. If you are going to get a cheap one, may as well get the cheapest!

It is a legal requirement that all modern cars support OBD2 for emissions related fault diagnosis - so these devices will work on any car FOR EMISSIONS RELATED FAULTS ONLY. In practice 95% of this comes from the engine ECU so you can think of these devices as engine ECU diagnostic tools. Other ECUs, such as ABS, Airbag, central electronics etc., do not support OBD2 so will not talk to such a device. Unfortunately there is no requirement as to what data is made available so the usefulness of these devices does vary from model to model. (For example the Mk2 TT does not support the reading of manifold pressure, although it is defined in the standard). You can find the full list of OBD2 defined data (known as PIDs) here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OBD-II_PIDs

But most cars only support a small subset of this data.

BTW not all ELM327 clones are the same, some support more functions than others at the direct interface level (AT commands), but for use with Apps like Torque, they should all work fine.


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

Got the following lead a couple of years ago

https://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/sho ... om-vcds-18

Now £50+postage from Oz for version 18.9, maybe not 100% legal but saves £100's and has been perfect for a couple of years


----------



## Shortstuff (Apr 17, 2020)

I have just bought this
https://www.ilexa.co.uk/shop/VCDS-VAG-C ... V2-Ent3VIN

Cheapest UK Disti i can find 

If you check out of Wiki good chance if your car is pre 2002 that it doesnt know its VIN so wont count towards the 3 VIN limit either

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread ... #post82369


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

> Got the following lead a couple of years ago
> 
> https://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/sho ... om-vcds-18
> 
> Now £50+postage from Oz for version 18.9, maybe not 100% legal but saves £100's and has been perfect for a couple of years


The legality of these is an interesting question (Ross Tech give the software away free and you can't copyright a hardware design at the level of its interface) but many would say these 'clones' are not legal (Ross Tech certainly would). If you do decide to go this route then you must never update the software (best never to connect the computer to the internet) as RT update the software to detect the method used to mimic their security dongles and then attempt (usually successfully) to brick the interface. Unbricking requires the removal of a chip within the interface to re-program it. I am also told their are cheaper clones around but of course I've never bought one.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I have 2 android torque Bluetooth adapters and android torque pro. For quick ECU scans. You don't spend £12 for an adapter they are £4 on eBay.

I have free vcdslite and 2 blue kkl leads (they are under £5 each)

I also spent £12 on a fake 'vagcan' lead.

Torque is a toy

Vcdslite will do everything you need and the same cables can run me7logger


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I have VCDS.

But its the time of the year the TT randomly overheats again, and I can't be carrying the vcds laptop around to check temps when this happens so I need a simple (and cheap) bluetooth scanner to connect to my iphone (not buying an android for this).

Not to mention that using cabled vcds and laptop on passenger seat while driving isn't really practical.

Specifically it has to read engine temp, as below from VCDS. Logging/graph would be nice but its not mandatory.









Which one to get? :roll:


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

silkman said:


> I have VCDS.
> 
> But its the time of the year the TT randomly overheats again, and I can't be carrying the vcds laptop around to check temps when this happens so I need a simple (and cheap) bluetooth scanner to connect to my iphone (not buying an android for this).
> 
> ...


Can't you just use code 49 on your climate control.
Or a torque equivalent thats made for i phone
Or fit an android HU and use Torque
Plenty of options


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

OBD Eleven next gen has IOS support now. 70 euro for the minimal pack

https://obdeleven.com/en/nextgen


----------



## n.karir86 (9 mo ago)

tommyhasTT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looks like a great resource here!
> 
> ...


There are 1000's out there! I found this link which may help, shows the best obd2 scanners


----------



## DJ_TT_3.2_Mk1 (5 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Tommy, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
> It's always best to get a VAG specific scanner & depends how much you wish to do with it.
> if you have an Android tablet/phone my choice would be an OBD Eleven fault scanner.
> Plenty of info on the forum. Do a search
> ...


Hi Hoggy,

Many thanks for the recommendations on scanners, very helpful. 

Do you know which obdeleven package will monitor / read the timing chain wear codes on the 3.2 Mk1? I saw a YT video (by Andycharger) which suggests the "Pro" subscription package will read blocks 208, 209, 90 and 91 although I see different packages on the odbeleven web site. My TT developed the dreaded "marbles in a can noise" a few years ago at around 45,000 miles and is now at 52,000 miles.

DJ


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi DJ, I would choose the Next Gen Pro especially if you have an iPhone/tablet rather than an Android phone/tablet








OBDeleven Pro pack - Innovative car diagnostic software


OBDeleven Pro pack provides you with an OBD2 device and evolutionary car diagnostics software for programming, monitoring, adaptations and much more




obdeleven.com




Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

+1 for the next gen, then you can read every VAG vehicle up to and including some current connected cars.. instead of just mark 4 golf's and the same generation Audis, Seats and Skodas


----------



## DJ_TT_3.2_Mk1 (5 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi DJ, I would choose the Next Gen Pro especially if you have an iPhone/tablet rather than an Android phone/tablet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hoggy,

Many thanks for the quick reply.

I ordered the Next Gen Pro directly from obdeleven and it arrived via Amazon very quickly. I have to say obdeleven works very well. I now know my timing chain wear +5 (5.00 KW) on the intake and +4 (4.00 KW) on the exhaust.

DJ


----------



## Daev (5 mo ago)

This is probably a daft question, but will something like the Next Gen also work as a generic OBDII scanner for other car makes? Like the wife’s Renault for example? I appreciate it won’t be as in depth as it is for the TT.

I’d like something that does all that for the TT but don’t really want to have to buy separate devices for different cars.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, OBD Eleven any gen is VAG specific, so probably won't even connect to a Renault.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Lambos and Bentleys too.










Android Torque Lite is still free I think (although pro is great in comparison) and you can get tiny Bluetooth odb2 adapters for under a fiver - that'll only see EML related faults (no airbag, abs, esp, lamps etc)


----------

